# I thought it was raining rocks.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was in the pole barn working on a Chinese Briggs and Stration engine recoil this morning. I hear bang on the metal roof then another bang. I step out side wondering it Kare is throwing small rocks for some reason or some thing.

Didn't see her so go back in to finish up what I had been doing hearing more bangs.
Go out to do a bit of work on my 5000 and I start hearing banging on the metal roof. Now I can't put it off any longer so I have to find out what is going on.
All the banging seems to be coming from the north side. Walk back and hear another bang and a hickory nut comes rolling off the roof. there is a big shag bark hickory nut tree with a big branch hanging over the barn. It is just loaded with nuts and it is dropping them.
Sure is early for this area for that to be happening. I haven't kept records of the nut drop here but am sure Sept. time frame is normal. Checked some in the woods and they are dropping also.

 Al


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Be an early winter


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

They have always dropped here in Missouri in July.

big rockpile


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

ShannonR said:


> Be an early winter


You shush! We just got our summer started.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know from what I am seeing in the other trees the squirrels will eat good this fall and winter. Farmer planted corn next field north of me and behind so a good diet of corn and hickory nuts.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine are also dropping in central Delaware, kick them in my driveway as I am walking to the paper box.....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

ShannonR said:


> Be an early winter


Bite your tongue!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> I know from what I am seeing in the other trees the squirrels will eat good this fall and winter. Farmer planted corn next field north of me and behind so a good diet of corn and hickory nuts.
> 
> Al


Slow cook them Tree Rats until tender.

Been too hot to mess with them here.

These were killed in July cutting Hickory Nuts



big rockpile


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a total of one squirrel. Baltimore has a bazillion. Maybe i shoukd charge the critter catch to take them.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

big rockpile said:


> Slow cook them Tree Rats until tender.
> 
> Been too hot to mess with them here.
> 
> ...


Are the ones in the middle with orange-gold on them males, or are they a different kind?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Last year I trapped and moved 25 of them, I still have a couple left, afraid to put the trap out as the neighbor had a skunk in his yard, don't need that.....Looks like these might get the .22 mag, they are tearing up my bird feeders


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Red ones in the middle are the red phase, they are all fox squirrels.

I like mine wrapped in bacon and baked.

 Al


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Been a long time since I've had squirrel stew. Can't hunt greys in my county and the few I do have don't do much crop damage. At least they tend to finish up what they start. About over run with reds. Been told the reds drive the greys out by old timers years ago.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Red ones in the middle are the red phase, they are all fox squirrels.
> 
> I like mine wrapped in bacon and baked.
> 
> Al


No the ones in the middle are Fox Squirrels, they are much bigger the others are Grey Squirrels.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fox squirrels have 3 common color phases in the USA. the redish ones the gray ones and the black ones.

*"Physical Characteristics*


The Eastern Fox Squirrel is the largest tree squirrel in the eastern United States. The head and body range from 48-73 cm in length including the tail, which is 25-30 cm long. Weights vary between 550 and 1400 grams. Throughout the northern part of most of its range, Eastern Fox Squirrels have a yellowish-orange belly and chest. The upper parts are a rusty grayish-brown. The long bushy tail is often conspicuously edged with buff-colored hairs.



Though the above characteristics are prevalent,* Fox Squirrels can have three distinct color phases. The phases include the aforementioned phase, a black phase, or a red phase. This variation in pelage often causes confusion with Eastern Gray Squirrels and Red Squirrels.* The black phase is referred to as melanistic. Polymorphism describes the occurrence of multiple color phases (Mammals of Texas: Online Edition; Georgia Wildlife Website, Mammal Fact Sheet)."

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well our Fox Squirrels are all the same color any age.

Killed a bunch of them.

https://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/eastern-gray-squirrel-and-eastern-fox-squirrel

big rockpile


----------

